

Rosetta – 3D Model - cabbibo
http://cabbi.bo/rosetta/  

======
bd
Here is 3D WebGL view of Comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko with more natural
colors :)

[http://www.elmarnieser.nl/demos/rosetta/](http://www.elmarnieser.nl/demos/rosetta/)

And another view, with Philae lander landing site "Agilkia" marked:

[https://sketchfab.com/models/464c6be099f046bc9716a587c06a81b...](https://sketchfab.com/models/464c6be099f046bc9716a587c06a81b6)

~~~
cabbibo
oh awesome! I had seen the
[http://www.elmarnieser.nl/demos/rosetta/](http://www.elmarnieser.nl/demos/rosetta/)
but that other one is AWESOME!!!!

------
bhouston
Good work Cabbibo!

Here is another interactive 3D model showing the Rosetta comet and the Philea
landing site that is editable, created in
[https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io):
[https://clara.io/view/0b4d0e55-c986-45a4-a4f9-05b1be03364f/w...](https://clara.io/view/0b4d0e55-c986-45a4-a4f9-05b1be03364f/webgl)

~~~
cabbibo
OH YA!!! Clara IO :)

------
cabbibo
Data: [http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/10/03/measuring-
comet-67pc...](http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/10/03/measuring-
comet-67pc-g/)

Nothing too special, but the shape of the comet is so pretty, I wanted to see
what it looked like in 3D with weird colors.

Leap Motion Enabled ( paddle to rotate )

------
quarterto
Very nice. Where did you get the data from? Small gripe, but the default
colour map is a little garish, could you change it to something more natural?

~~~
cabbibo
Natural one is here:
[http://www.elmarnieser.nl/demos/rosetta/](http://www.elmarnieser.nl/demos/rosetta/)
I didn't have any bump map data, and since I can't compare with how cool that
one looks, figured might as well go the totally opposite direction :)

------
radiodario
Impressive as always!

